# escalante recently?



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

hey has anybody been to escalante recently and how are the flows? we are headed there tomorrow which is may 8th, an updatewould be great. thanks
does this robideau gauge actually give any good indication?


----------



## mgk (May 31, 2006)

We ran it at medium water yesterday and high water today. It seems like tomorrow will probably be even higher. All the lines were the same today, but it definitely felt juicy. Boof center at Waterslide, good luck on the magnetic wall, and have fun!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Hah, I was gonna call it high yesterday and the low side of flood today. Just goes to show that some ladies out there are sic. For perspective, the falls line is all clean paddle strokes right now. Esca will be huge later in the week. 
Gitsum
Joe


----------



## LoopDog (Apr 13, 2004)

Looked like it was running pretty high today, unfortunately I could not boat today, but it was sure fun to watch. 
MGK, you and your crew should hang out with us Vail boys, we liked the way your group paddles (minus the guy who kept rolling and lost his helmet, he was a total sketch-ball). You and Joe were really nice to meet, give me a call soon and lets set something up.

970 479-8901


----------



## hanz (Feb 20, 2007)

i ran it for my first time today and it was nice.. good level tomorrow should be similar


----------

